# Advice on FSW applications for 2014



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello, 
Just wondered if anyone can offer some advice. I've been getting some paperwork ready in case my occupation appears on the list for eligible occupations. I know it's a bit of a gamble as I don't know whether it will or not, as it got taken off the list last year. But as the intake caps quite quickly, I thought I'd need to get everything together because by the time they reveal which occupations are on the list, it takes too long to get everything together.

My big issue is getting my documents evaluated. CIC have recently specified that for pharmacists this needs to be done by PEBC. Originally, I thought I could do this via WES, which is quite fast and relatively straightforward. But but with PEBC, I've found out, it is very expensive and takes 8 weeks and also there is a lot of other requirements needed to obtain an ECA (including birth certificates, getting a notary public to sign your copies of documents, obtaining a letter of good standing from the pharmacy society which costs about 80 quid, passport photos signed etc). I'm wondering if this is all still worth putting together before the list of occupations is revealed because it is a lot of work and a lot of money - PEBC's evaluation costs 530CAD$. Or is it better to wait till they reveal who's on the list of eligible occupations for 2014? But if i waited and then get this done, would I then run the risk of the quotas capping before I get my application in. Any advice is much appreciated.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Sometimes you need to speculate to accumulate. I would suggest you get the necessary qualifications upfront so you're ready if the occupation appears on the list or you're able to find pre-arranged employment.


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

I know you're right and that would be the best way of increasing my chances. I have looked into the examination process of getting registered for Canada, and I think it might take a very long time before I could even get registered unfortunately.


----------



## Liam(at)Large (Sep 2, 2012)

There is no guarentee FSW will even be refreshed in 2014 as Canada is moving to an EOI system I believe in 2015.


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

I know, I guess it's a bit of a gamble to prepare in advance without knowing what will happen :-/


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

Do we even know if there will be a new List this year?

If the wholle playing fied will change in 2015 as the Govt moves to the expression of interestt (EOI) in Jan 2015, will they even bother with a new list.


----------



## little.miss (Nov 15, 2013)

I'm just taking a gamble as I know when a list does come out, it always caps quite early. But I know it's a risk to assume. Has there been any more information on the EOI how this works or what they'll do in between May 2014 till they bring out the new EOI?


----------



## nskmuscat (Sep 7, 2013)

*Cap*

Hi,

Anybody knows, when the cap is reached for 2147 Computer engineers (except software engineers/designers). I am planning to apply in 2014 -2015. 
Whether it is reaching in one or two days ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

nskmuscat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody knows, when the cap is reached for 2147 Computer engineers (except software engineers/designers). I am planning to apply in 2014 -2015.
> Whether it is reaching in one or two days ?



Nobody here can possibly answer that and you should start your own thread rather than threadjacking someone else's.


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

nskmuscat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Anybody knows, when the cap is reached for 2147 Computer engineers (except software engineers/designers). I am planning to apply in 2014 -2015.
> Whether it is reaching in one or two days ?



There is no guarantee that:

There will be a 2014 list 
The category you list will be on the list. 

see my previous post. 

I suspect that, if anything, the 2014 will be a cut down version of the 2013 list. Which categories will be kept is anyone's guess


----------



## Tan2Aus (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi All, 

I am planning to apply for FSWP 2014. I have the following questions. Please suggest your answers. 

I have valid IELTS ( GT module) score and i have completed my Engineering in Electronics and Masters in Control Systems. I am working as Software Engineer for the last 5 years.

I would like to apply under Software Engineer category. 

Question 1: I wont be able to get my current employment details as my company will not provide those. From my previous company ( 3.8 years) i have the roles and responsibility letter as well service letter. Would that suffice. With my 3.8 years itself i would get 67 + points so i don't want to show my current experience as i will not get official documents.

Questions 2: Is the designation must be matched to the allowed designations list in the VISA document or if my Roles and responsibilities are matching with the selected category, would that be fine ?

Questions 3: I am yet to get the ECA. As my education is in Electonics. Can i apply for Software Engineer category ? Would there be any problems ?


Any help is greatly appreciated and help me in getting the required documents and start the process.

Regards,
Tan2Aus


----------



## shehpar (Apr 21, 2013)

Dears,

I have applied for FSWP 2014 and also blessed with a new born during application submission. Due to the fact that I wouldn't delay, I had submitted by application on the day next to my new born day and of course the applications had no additional information. 

My questions is how can I update the applcation with new born or will there be any impact on updating them at the time of application process start confirmation? 

Another concern is, whether will there be any impact on my applications as well??


----------



## ssk3 (Aug 18, 2013)

Dear Experts,

Basically i am from India, and currently holding AUSTRALIAN Permanent Resident VISA, but as the IT job market in AUS is not at all encouraging, i am planning to apply for CANADA PR Visa. 
My Question is can a person have two PR VISAs? is that acceptable? or will i face any problems if i apply for CANADA PR? 

please advice.

Thanks,
SSK


----------



## JGK (Dec 12, 2009)

ssk3 said:


> Dear Experts,
> 
> Basically i am from India, and currently holding AUSTRALIAN Permanent Resident VISA, but as the IT job market in AUS is not at all encouraging, i am planning to apply for CANADA PR Visa.
> My Question is can a person have two PR VISAs? is that acceptable? or will i face any problems if i apply for CANADA PR?
> ...


you could probably hold two PR visas at the same time but whether youcan hold them for long is another matter.

There will be residency requirements associated with the australian PR (i don't know whjat they are but there will be some) and the same for Canada (720 days residency in the previous 5 years). this means you will have to maintain a documented physical precence in two countries on two continents in order to satisfy the respective immigration authority.

"Permanent" Residency means just that if the immigration authorities suspect you are the immigration equivalent of a butterfly, your PR's could be revoked.


----------

